# Daily mail article on pripyat



## maximus (Mar 7, 2012)

Interesting piece from the daily mail.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...nobyl-Eerie-images-wasteland-city-50-000.html


----------



## krela (Mar 7, 2012)

maximus said:


> Interesting piece from the daily mail.



That's an oxymoron surely?


----------



## maximus (Mar 7, 2012)

krela said:


> That's an oxymoron surely?



No its not an oxy....and I'm not a moron.


----------



## PaulPowers (Mar 7, 2012)

krela said:


> That's an oxymoron surely?



Damn it in before I got chance


----------



## Derelict-UK (Mar 7, 2012)

krela said:


> That's an oxymoron surely?



They did a good piece on Drakelow tunnels with my pictures too. Some actual research on their part was involved with that one. Daily Mail (online) are not all idiots (well I have counted 2 so far lol)


----------



## lilli (Mar 7, 2012)

Slow news day? It not like it has gone anywhere in the last 20+ years .... Or is it because they are offically opening it up again in time for the 2012 football thingy?


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 8, 2012)

lilli said:


> Slow news day? It not like it has gone anywhere in the last 20+ years .... Or is it because they are offically opening it up again in time for the 2012 football thingy?



I was thinking that, yet I bet they won't cover bits like the dismantling of the iconic Reactor chimney. And there was nothing about the two sudden closures last year! 

Alright pics but I reckon 90% of reports on here have better pics! 

Cheers for sharing tho!


----------



## night crawler (Mar 8, 2012)

I see the other forum had a pop in the comments.


----------



## darkoptics (Mar 8, 2012)

I like the comment : 
"its the ferris wheel from call of duty!" 

this one _may_ have come first


----------

